# Ice Cream Sandwich



## excaliber88 (Aug 26, 2011)

All signs point to a release of Ice Cream Sandwich on Tuesday 11-October. The question that I have is: when the OS is released, can an AOSP version be automatically ported to all handsets or do users have to wait for the manufacturers to release there source code? Lastly for popular phones- Bionic, Thunderbolt, EVO, etc how long does it usually take to receive a ROM based off the latest and greatest?
Thanks


----------



## UrbanBounca (Aug 9, 2011)

According to the media earlier today, ICS is postponed til later in the year.

Sent from my DROID2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Drocka (Jul 24, 2011)

Yeah I also heard postponed but the roms seem to be easy to manipulate together when making a ICE replica rom for handsets of today. For the newer ones it shouldnt be impossible


----------

